# Catfish Menace!!!



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have 1 bristlenose catfish female - 12cm long - in a 60x30x30 tank. for the past year absouletly no problem but recently he has been scaring off all the other fish - even my resonably big guppy female.

I have a tank upstairs for the guppy fry (4 occupants) and a big tank with him in.

My female just had 6+ fry and for now they are in the trap in the tank and when the upstairs are big enough (how big???) they are going up there.

BUT WHAT TO DO WITH THE MONSTER CATFISH?????:x

I don't want to leave it chasing the downstairs ones and scoffing fry that sink....


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Bristlenose pleco's are absolutely harmless to fry or shrimp. Mainly territorial among their own species, but overall less trouble than most.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Mmmmm... she had always had the frount part of the tank on the gravel and that kept her happy, but then I got some platies who started to peck at HIS patch. So she keeps chasing them off and must have had enough!!!


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

What are you feeding the bristlenose? How much? How often?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It could just be hungry.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They will get territorial over caves and food. Do you have enough hiding spots to go around?


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

emc7 said:


> They will get territorial over caves and food. Do you have enough hiding spots to go around?


This. 

Like the guy said above though, this breed tends to be much less territorial and problematic than others. Its probably not the pleco starting the trouble.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I do have a big, old female BN in my 220 that chases away other BN at feeding time. Never seen her bother the cichlids, they pretty well ignore her too.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Mmmmm... I feed her once a day with 4-7 algae pellets..


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Not saying this is a surefire fix, but most Plecos I have had would MUCH rather have flakes, wafters/tablets, and other flat stuff like veggies. It doesnt have to be a food related issue either.


----------

